# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة >  باى باى الروؤس السودة باى باى

## دعاء ثابت

معلش النهاردة كنت عايزة اكمل شوية حاجات فى الماسكات لكن القمر رانيا عمر طلبت منى حل للروؤس السودة فقلت اخلص كل اللى تطلبوة علشان ندخل فى باقى اللى ناقص علشان نبدا فى الحمام المغربى 
ودة ملف كامل النهاردة علشان مشكلة الروؤس السودة وكيفية التخلص منها باذن الله 
اسباب ظهورها :f:  
زيادة افراز الدهون من الغدد الصغيرة الملحقةببصيلات الشعر فى مسام جلد الوجة وطبعا هذة الدهون الفائضة تجف على سطح الجلد وتمتزج ايضا بخلايا اخرى فتسد المسام ويكون ذلك هو السبب لظهور الروؤس السودة . 
طرق لتجنب ظهور الروؤس السودة :f:  
شرب كمية كبيرة من الماء حتى نكسب البشرة النضارة والحيوية والترطيب وبالتالى لا تتكون الروؤس
استخدام كريم مرطب قبل استخدام الماكياج حتى لاتجف البشرة اثناء وضعة وتظهر الروؤس
ازالة الماكياج من على الوجة باستخدام مزيل الماكياج وعدم النوم بالماكياج مهما كان السبب 
عدم الاكثار من العطور ورشها بالقرب من الوجة لان الكحول الموجود فيها يزيد من افراز الغدد الدهنية 
عدم العبث بالروؤس السودة لان اليد الغير نظيفة تنقلها من مكان لمكان وتزيدها
تنظيف البشرة جيدا باستخدام الغسول المناسب وافضلها ماء مضاف الية القليل من الليمون
تقشير البشرة وازالة الخلايا الميتة باستخدام اسكراب مناسب وافضلها السكر وزيت الزيتون كما ذكرنا من قبل
عمل قناع جيد للوجة بعد عملية التقشير وذكرنا عدة طرق للماسك مثل ماسك قشر الموز والخوخ
استخدام ماء الورد وذلك بوضعة فى بخاخ ونرشة من فترة لفترة على الوجة او مسحة بقطنة او نستخدمة مكعب ثلج كما ذكرنا وتركة ينشف على الوجة حيث لماء الورد مقدرة كبيرة لتقليل افراز الدهون
استخدام واقى من الشمس وخصوصا فى الصيف 
تخصيص منشفة صغيرة خاصة لتجفيف الوجة لان منشفة الجسم تنقل الميكروبات مما يزيد من الروؤس
تنظيف الوجة بصورة مستمرة باى لوسيون خفيف مثل لوسيون الخيار والبرتقال 
عدم فقء البثور واليد غير نظيفة ابدا
اهمية التقشير فى ازالة البثور ومنع رجعوها مرة ثانية :f:  
الخلايا الميتة المتراكمة على البشرة والتى يطول وجودها على سطح الجلد تتفاعل مع البشرة وتسد مسام الوجة الامر الذى يؤدى الى ظهور بقع سوداء على البشرة لكن تقشير الجلد يساعد فى ازالة الخلايا الميتة واظهار الانسجة الرقيقة الموجودة تحتها ويجب ات يتم التقشير ببط حتى لا يلتهب الوجة
       طرق العلاج  :f:  
استخدام كريم لتدليك الوجة يوما بعد يوم لتنشيط الدور الدموية والتى تحفز خروج الروؤس 
عمل حمام بخار وذلك بوضع منشفة على الراس ثم وضع اناء بة ماء مغلى وجعل الوجة فى مواجهة البخار المتصاعد من الاناء حتى يتشبع الوجة كلة بالبخار الساخن فتلين الروؤس
ثم الضغط عليها باطراف الاصابع وبرفق شديد حتى تتمكنى من ازالة الروؤس السودة سوف تخرج هذة الروؤس ومعها مادة كريمية الملمس الى ان يصبح ملمس الانف ناعم ثم يعمل هذا القناع المنظف وهو قناع يخلص الانف والوجة من الترسبات التى تسبب الروؤس السودة ويفضل القيام بهذة العملية مرتين فى الاسبوع حتى يتم التخلص نهائيا من الروؤس السودة 
    القناع  :f:  
1 معلقة شوفان مطحون +نصف ملعقة ماء ورد +نصف ملعقة خميرة فورية +نصف ملعقة عصير ليمون+نصف ملعقة زبادى ويدهن بة الوجة وتركة ليجف ثم فركة بلطف وشطف الوجة بماء فاتر ثم دافىء
يا جماعة الشوفان موجود فى كل مكان فى السوبر ماركت والعطاريين وسعرة رخيص جدا علشان سمعت ان فى ناس بتهرب من اى ماسك فية شوفان خوفا من غلو سعرة والشوفان لية طرق ماسكات تحفة وفوايد هايلة هنقول عليها بعدين واى سؤال انا معاكم

----------


## رانيا عمر

انت يتستاهلي بووووووووووووووسة كبيرة 
انا بعمل حمام البخار فعلا و هو اللي بينفع 
تسلم ايديك يا دودو يا عثل و ديما كده فاكرنا بكل جديد 
و انا متابعة معاكي اول باول يا قمر ... 
اشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك

----------


## milly

تسلم ايدك يا  دعاء على النصائح والمعلومات الجميلة جداااا
انا متابعتك وبنتظر علطول مواضيعك الرائعة
شكرا على مجهوك الجميل الي كلنا منقدره

تقبلي تحياتي  :f:

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الجميلة دعاء 

والله يادودو الواحد مكسوف منك 
جمايلك زادت علينا قوي ومش عارفين نرد منها ولو جزء صغير منها 
مش هااقولك غير جزاكي الله عنا كل خير حبيبتي ....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> انت يتستاهلي بووووووووووووووسة كبيرة 
> انا بعمل حمام البخار فعلا و هو اللي بينفع 
> تسلم ايديك يا دودو يا عثل و ديما كده فاكرنا بكل جديد 
> و انا متابعة معاكي اول باول يا قمر ... 
> اشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررك


حبيبة قلبى تسلمى والبوسة وصلت وياقمر دة شرف ليا انك تتبعينى ويارب اكون عند حسن ظنك حبيبتى جربى الماسكات مع البخار علشان مترجعش تانى واى سؤال انا معاكى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> تسلم ايدك يا  دعاء على النصائح والمعلومات الجميلة جداااا
> انا متابعتك وبنتظر علطول مواضيعك الرائعة
> شكرا على مجهوك الجميل الي كلنا منقدره
> 
> تقبلي تحياتي


حبيبة قلبى ميلى يسلملى ذوقك وانا والله اللى مقدرة كلامك الجميل دة وسلميلى على كل اخواتك واصحابك اللى بتجربى عليهم الماسكات

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *الجميلة دعاء 
> 
> والله يادودو الواحد مكسوف منك 
> جمايلك زادت علينا قوي ومش عارفين نرد منها ولو جزء صغير منها 
> مش هااقولك غير جزاكي الله عنا كل خير حبيبتي ....
> 
> تحياتي 
> ليلة عشق*


جمايل اية يا ليلة عشق يا سكر دة انتى اللى موضيعك سكر زيك وكفاية عليا كلامك الجميل اللى بيحرجنى والله لانى مبعملش حاجة وكفاية يا قمر اننا اخوات وبنفيد بعض

----------


## aynad

الله يا دودو يا حبيبتي
انا كنت حمووووت علي  الموضوع دة
ربنا يباركلك يا رب 
ويسلم ايدك يا قمر

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> الله يا دودو يا حبيبتي
> انا كنت حمووووت علي  الموضوع دة
> ربنا يباركلك يا رب 
> ويسلم ايدك يا قمر


ربنا يخليكى يا ايناد ويارب الموضوع يفيدك واى سؤال يا انود انا معاكى وبجد الصورة بتاعة البيبى دى مالهاش حل

----------


## أم أحمد

ما شاء الله عليكي يا دعاء
انتي اكثر من رائعة
مفيش كلام ااقوله غير جزاكي الله كل الخير
وبارك الله فيكي

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ما شاء الله عليكي يا دعاء
> انتي اكثر من رائعة
> مفيش كلام ااقوله غير جزاكي الله كل الخير
> وبارك الله فيكي


الغالية ام احمد ربنا يخليكى وكفاية علية مرورك الجميل ودعوتك الاجمل

----------


## nancy200

جزاك الله خيرا بجد مواضيعك فى غايه الجمال والروعه

----------


## tweetygirl

بس متهيألي انها ترجع على طول ولا ايه؟

----------


## ##هدى##

ما شاء الله عليك يا دعاء
موضوع متميز وشرح واضح جدا
جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك يا بنت بلدى

----------


## طالبة علم

*تسلمي يا دعوعا*

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> *تسلمي يا دعوعا*


انتى فين وحشانى موت والله كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا جميل وعيد سعيد

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> جزاك الله خيرا بجد مواضيعك فى غايه الجمال والروعه


شكرا لمرورك يا نانسى ومنورة المنتدى وكل سنة وانتى بالف خير
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> بس متهيألي انها ترجع على طول ولا ايه؟


ازيك يا تويتى وكل سنة وانتى طيبة الرؤوس السودة عبارة عن دهون وقاذورات وطبيعى مع الاهمال وعدم النظافة هترجع تانى
شكرا مرورك الغالى 
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ما شاء الله عليك يا دعاء
> موضوع متميز وشرح واضح جدا
> جزاك الله خيرا
> وبارك الله فيك يا بنت بلدى


شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا هدى ومنورة المنتدى يا قمر وبارك الله فينا جميعا 
حبيبتى اى سؤال انا معاكى

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> ما شاء الله عليك يا دعاء
> موضوع متميز وشرح واضح جدا
> جزاك الله خيرا
> وبارك الله فيك يا بنت بلدى


شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا هدى ومنورة المنتدى يا قمر وبارك الله فينا جميعا 
حبيبتى اى سؤال انا معاكى

----------


## Cute Jessy

موضوع جميل قوي يادودو
بس معلش انا فيه عندي استفسار
انا عملت قبل كده ماسك بخار عند الكوافير 
ولاتحظت بعدها بعد فترة ان البثور زادت 
علي الرغم من أني بنظف بشرتي بمياه الورد باستمرار

----------


## shoshesko

هاى دعاء انا مش عرفة انتى امتى نزلتى هيك المواضيع بالظبط بس بجد انت فظيعة ربنا يخليكى لينا ولولادك وتعطينا كل الوصفات اللى مثل هيك بس بلاش المتفجرات والحرب ههههههههههه وكمان لما اعوز وصفة لشىء معين ينفع ابعتلك وانت ترد علية ولا اية؟ مرسى ليكى دعاء وهستنى ردك :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> موضوع جميل قوي يادودو
> بس معلش انا فيه عندي استفسار
> انا عملت قبل كده ماسك بخار عند الكوافير 
> ولاتحظت بعدها بعد فترة ان البثور زادت 
> علي الرغم من أني بنظف بشرتي بمياه الورد باستمرار


شكرا لمرورك ياقمر ومنورانى 
بصى حبيبتى انتى اكيد حطيتى كريم على وشك وانتى بتعملى حمام البخار ودة غلط كبير بيقع فية كوافيرات كتير لان الكريم بيدخل فى المسام وهى بتتفتح ويلم القاذورات اللى بتكتر الزوان او الروؤس السودة  لما تعملى حمام البخار حطى فية يا ملح حليب فى المية نفسها او بابونج او اى نوع اعشاب يريحك والوش يكون نضيف تماما مفيش علية اى حاجة
يارب اكون افادتك
دعاء

----------


## دعاء ثابت

> هاى دعاء انا مش عرفة انتى امتى نزلتى هيك المواضيع بالظبط بس بجد انت فظيعة ربنا يخليكى لينا ولولادك وتعطينا كل الوصفات اللى مثل هيك بس بلاش المتفجرات والحرب ههههههههههه وكمان لما اعوز وصفة لشىء معين ينفع ابعتلك وانت ترد علية ولا اية؟ مرسى ليكى دعاء وهستنى ردك


تسلمى ياقمر وشكرا لمرورك وعلى فكرة انا مش متجوزة بس ربنا يسمع منك
بصى ياقمر اسالى اللى عايزاة وانا معاكى
دعاء

----------


## i_shosho

على فكرة الشوفان اللى تقصديه ده ايه 
حبوب ولا قشور الشوفان عشان انا سالت عليه كل واحد يقولى حاجة اللى يقولى ده القشر واللى يقول انه نوع دقيق

----------


## Rona & Love

*موضوعك جميل زيك ياقمر 
ميرسى ليكى
*

----------


## اوركيدا

شكرااااااااا

----------


## shoshesko

كيفك دعاء وحشتينى جدا جدا لو تفتكرينى انا شوشيسكو اللى زمااااااااااااااااااااااان بعتلك وقولت لكى انى احتاج اشياء ممكن تعطهانى وقولتيلى انك على اتم الاستعداد ومن ساعتها ها الموقع ضاع منى واخيرا بعتولى من تانى انا مبسوطة جدا جدا انى رجعت ليكو وليكى وللموقع  :4:  :4:  :4:  :4:  :Bye:

----------

